# Portale in den Hauptstädten



## Bismark72 (8. Dezember 2010)

In den Hauptstädten gibt es doch (eigentlich) Portale in die neuen Questgebiete... bei mir nicht. Ich steh in OG oben am irdenen Kreis, da stehen auch die Leute, aber nicht ein Portal. Etwas abseits steht das nach Tol Barad, aber das ist auch das einzige.

Zum Questen war ich per Taure in Hyal, dann irgendwann Ruhestein zurück nach OG. Klar kann ich fliegen, aber warum haben andere Portale, ich aber nicht?


----------



## Æxodus (8. Dezember 2010)

Wieviele Quests haste in Hyjal abgeschlossen? Am Dienstag war ich auch erstma Hyjal und hab dort nur so paar 10-12 Quests gemacht danach wieder nach Og und von dort dann am nächsten Tag nach Vashir. In Vashir hab ich jetzt ung. die hälfte der Quests gemacht und wenn ich zum Irdenen Ring in Og gehe dann hab dort auch nur das Portal nach Vashir. Nach Hyjal ist da bei mir nix. Evtl. erscheinen die erst mit einem gewissen Questfortschritt, weiss net genau.

Mfg


----------



## Bismark72 (8. Dezember 2010)

Aktueller Stand bei mir: 60 Quests in Hyal. Ich werds mal weiter beobachten, ob sich da was ändert.

Kann man sich von Hyal ohne Ruhestein irgendwie zurückporten? Gestern war es da so voll, dass man viele NPCs gar nicht gesehen hat, geschweige denn hätte testen können, ob da ein Port drin ist.


----------



## EvilTwin (8. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab das gleiche Problem.
Hab ALLE Quests in Hyjal gemacht (also die 115 für den Erfolg und dann noch den rest) und habe trotzdem kein Portal.
Das nach Vash hatte ich nach EINER Quest.


----------



## taxxo (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir is auch kein Portal vorhanden und ich habe alle Quests in Hyjal abgeschlossen


----------



## Joyce86 (8. Dezember 2010)

es geht nichr darum,wieviele quests ihr in den gebieten abgeschlossen habt sondern darum,dass ihr die quests gemacht habt die euch dahinführen,die gibts in sw oder og,sind die abgeschlossen sind die portale da.


----------



## Hern (8. Dezember 2010)

Nö, die hab ich abgeschlossen und das Portal ist ja auch da (bei dem Tauren) nur reagiert es nicht  Meiner Meinung nach ein Bug.


----------



## Bismark72 (9. Dezember 2010)

Falls Du die Quest meinst, das es an der "Tafel" gibt, wo ich anschließend zum Tauren muss, der mich zur Mondlichtung portet, von wo ich mit dem Drachen nach Hyal fliege...die hab ich gemacht. Meinst Du eine andere, dann gib mir bitte einen Tipp.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh mal ganz stark davon aus, daß es solche Portale nicht gibt. Esgibt ja auch keines nach Eschental, Loch Modan usw.


----------



## heiksch (9. Dezember 2010)

Laut meiner Gilde muss es ein Portal nach Hyjal geben und da ist ja auch noch nen "Portalplatz"
frei..

Ich habe nämlich genau das gleiche Problem.
Hyjal komplett durchgequestet inklusive dem Ragnaroskill
und vorher über den Dudu in Og nach Hyjal gekommen.
Leider habe ich auch kein Portal 

Hat schon wer eine Lösung  ?

Gruss
heiksch


----------



## myxir21 (9. Dezember 2010)

Es steht ein Portal noch in der Taurenzone von OG. Wo geht das hin?


----------



## Hern (9. Dezember 2010)

Das geht nirgends hin, ich vermute aber stark, dass es eigentlich nach Hyial gehen soll


----------



## Kenaga (9. Dezember 2010)

Huhu,

Also bei mir funktionieren alle Portale so wie sie sollen.
Jedes einzelne Portal führt in eine der neuen Zonen (Hyjal, Uldum, Schattenhochland usw.)

Ich hoffe mal,dass es bei euch auch bald funktioniert, ansonsten könnte euch vielleicht ein GM helfen?!

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Hern (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kenage,

wo genau sind denn die Portale, die du benutzt ?

Funktioniert bei dir das neben dem Tauren in Orgrimmar ?


----------



## Kenaga (9. Dezember 2010)

Hern schrieb:


> Hallo Kenage,
> 
> wo genau sind denn die Portale, die du benutzt ?
> 
> Funktioniert bei dir das neben dem Tauren in Orgrimmar ?



Hallo nochmal,

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo genau du die Portale zu kennen scheinst, aber bei mir sind die in Orgrimmar da:
-> Sie sind auf einem Plateau genau auf so einem, wo zum Beispiel der Flugpunkt ist.
Man kommt sehr einfach dorthin in dem man vom Flugpunkt manuell nach Süden fliegt und dabei die Augen offen hält.
Es stehten an der Portalstelle Leute vom Irdenen Ring herum.
Die Portale sind kreisförmig angeordnet und beim Portal slebst sind typische Gegenstände (Uldum: Artefakte, Schattenhochland: So ein lila Zwielichtgestripp.
Eigentlich kann man die wirklich nicht verfehlen. Flieg einfach auf der genannten Höhe durch Orgrimmar und du kannst sie wirklich nicht verfehlen.

Mfg Kenaga.


----------



## Hern (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kenaga,

ich meinte das Portal neben dem Tauren im Tal der Weisheit. Den Tauren kann man auch ansprechen und er sagt dann sowas wie "Hyjal brennt", aber das bringt mich ja auch net weiter  Das Portal neben ihm kann ich nicht betreten, also da tut sich gar nix.

Oben wo die Typen vom irdenen Ring rumstehen war ich auch, aber da sind für mich keine Portale zu sehen. Nur abseits ist eines von dem aus es in das neue PvP Gebiet geht.

Ich werd morgen mal ein Ticket schreiben, auch wenn ich mittlerweile in Hyjal komplett durch bin. Mich interessiert es einfach was da falsch läuft oder ob ich zu blöd bin ein Portal zu sehen


----------



## Grautzebauli (9. Dezember 2010)

Hern schrieb:


> Hallo Kenaga,
> 
> ich meinte das Portal neben dem Tauren im Tal der Weisheit. Den Tauren kann man auch ansprechen und er sagt dann sowas wie "Hyjal brennt", aber das bringt mich ja auch net weiter  Das Portal neben ihm kann ich nicht betreten, also da tut sich gar nix.
> 
> Oben wo die Typen vom irdenen Ring rumstehen war ich auch, aber da sind für mich keine Portale zu sehen. Nur abseits ist eines von dem aus es in das neue PvP Gebiet geht.




Tröste Dich, Du bist nicht alleine mit dem Problem. Ich finde besagtes Portal auch nicht. Ich sehe zwar das "Portal" bei dem Tauren, aber wenn ich durchrenne passiert nix.


----------



## Kenaga (9. Dezember 2010)

Hern schrieb:


> Hallo Kenaga,
> 
> ich meinte das Portal neben dem Tauren im Tal der Weisheit. Den Tauren kann man auch ansprechen und er sagt dann sowas wie "Hyjal brennt", aber das bringt mich ja auch net weiter  Das Portal neben ihm kann ich nicht betreten, also da tut sich gar nix.
> 
> ...



Nochmal ein finales Hallo :-P

Du bist gar nicht so falsch, denn das Portal in das PvP Gebiet ist wirklich noch nciht einmal ein Steinwurf entfernt.
Deshalb, damit du auch die Portale mal zu Gesicht bekommst, habe ich mal ein Bildschirmfoto gemacht ^^

Bitte sehr: Das PvP Portal ist oben links am Feuer, die großen Portale gehen in die neuen Gebiete.

MfG Kenaga





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grautzebauli (10. Dezember 2010)

Danke für das Foto! Allerdings gibt es die Portale bei mir nicht. Das Portal am Feuer ist da, ansonsten seh ich nur die Steine. Werd auch mal ein Ticket schreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gibt es da ein Portal nach Vash und nach Tiefenheim, aber das nach Hyal fehlt. Mit den Quests bin ich in Hyal bei 123, aber ein Portal dorthin habe ich definitiv nicht.


----------



## heiksch (10. Dezember 2010)

Jab genau wie auf dem Screenshot sollte es aussehen.
Nur fehlt bei mir das nach Hyjal. 
GM hat gestern nicht geantwortet 

Gruß
Heiksch


----------



## Hern (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kenaga,

danke für das Bild, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie es mit Portalen ausschauen sollte 

Hab eben noch mal nachgesehen, das Portal nach Vash ist jetzt da ( da bin ich erst seit gestern, das ist also ok) aber das nach Hyjal fehlt immer noch.

Ticket schreib ich gleich.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2010)

bei den meisten Spielern liegt es schlicht und einfach daran, daß sie neue Portale nicht sehen, 
weil sie die Quests in der alten Welt, die sie in die neuen Gebiete führen, nicht angenommen haben.


----------



## heiksch (10. Dezember 2010)

ich habe das quest am board angenommen und auch beendet.
ansonsten seh ich kein quest mehr in og...
schon alles abgesucht


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2010)

heiksch schrieb:


> ich habe das quest am board angenommen und auch beendet.
> ansonsten seh ich kein quest mehr in og...
> schon alles abgesucht



hm, dann wirds in deinem Fall wohl Bug sein. Was aber auch bei mir manchmal passiert, wenn ich Grafikeinstellungen auf ultra schalte, daß manchmal diese Portale erst recht spät sichtbar werden. 10sek stehen, dann ploppen sie auf. Evtl. ist das bei dir auch der Fall.


----------



## heiksch (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja diesen Effekt habe ich auch manchmal,
aber ist hier leider auch nicht die Lösung....
Die anderen Portale sind ja auch da.....

Naja mal warten bis nen GM antwortet


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal Bescheid, wobei ich eh, wenn ich nachher wieder on bin, mal ein Ticket schreiben werde. Zum Glück ist es ja bis Hyal nicht wirklich weit. Die anderen Portale sind ja da.


----------



## heiksch (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja mach ich.

Bin ja auch durch da mit questen.
nur zum Obsidium farmen wärs halt praktisch 

Werd heute auch mal mitm anderen Char testen ob ich da das gleiche Problem bekomme.
Hab bisher nur einen Char gespielt....


----------



## Kenaga (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen :-D

Hmm, ja, also jetzt, da diese Sache immer noch nicht 100%-ig geklärt ist glaube ich auch, dass manche Leute unter Spielefehler/Anzeigeprobleme leiden.
anscheinend läuft doch nicht alles so glatt im Spiel wie ich es dachte, denn bis auf das ein oder andere Video in Uldum (da wird schon mal ganz gerne in einer 3Minutensequenz der Dreck in einer Ecke gezeigt und man bekommt vom eigentlichlen Geschehen nichts mit^^.) sind mir absolut keine nennenswerten Fehler aufgefallen.

Am lustigsten finde ich immernoch wenn in den Hallen des Ursprungs ein Bär auf dem Kamel sitzt - das ist der Brüller ;-) !!!

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg mit dem Ticket - ich habe selbst eins seit mittlerweile 2 Tage offen und es hat sich noch nichts getan - und hoffe, dass ihr Reisefaulen eure Portale bekommt :-P

MfG Kenaga

PS: Irgendwie kann ich es ja doch verstehen, dass man sich darüber ärgert wenn andere Portale haben und man selber nicht, aber mal in ernst:
Ein Portal nach Hyjal, Norddrassil, das liegt doch nur 3 Minuten Flugzeit von Orgrimmar entfernt, also bitte Jungs wenn das keine Faulheit ist :->


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Dezember 2010)

Faul? Wenn Du plötzlich nur noch mit 100% Speed fliegen könntest, würdest Du den Bug nicht auch loswerden wollen?


----------



## heiksch (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich empfinde es als extrem lästig da ich des nachts immer mal wieder ne farmrunde dort drehe.....


----------



## Hern (10. Dezember 2010)

Also ich sags mal so : Jeder hat ein Recht drauf, sein Spiel möglichst ohne Bugs spielen zu dürfen. 

Klar das Portal nach Hyjal ist nicht entscheidend für den Spielspaß, man kommt auch ohne prima hin, aber wenn es schon ein Portal gibt, dann bitte auch für alle.


----------



## TonyMontana777 (10. Dezember 2010)

hmm ich seh nur das dach vash... ausser das nach to...kp also das was für 85 ist was schon vor cata da war sonst ist da keins hab auch die quest an der tafel gemahct und die folge questen aber nichts...

ist echt zum kotzen sowas


----------



## cobrajet (11. Dezember 2010)

ich hab das problem mit 2 chars. toll

hilft es den cache zu löschen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Dezember 2010)

Also sobald man die Quest über die Tafel gemacht hat sind die Portale doch da. Zumindes mittlerweile.

Vashj'ir, Hyjal, Tiefenheim. Das sind die 3 Gebiete die ich bisher besucht habe. Alle 3 Portale sind bei mir auch vorhanden.


----------



## Grautzebauli (12. Dezember 2010)

Leider nicht. Die Hyjal-Quest an der Tafel habe ich gemacht. Daraufhin kam das Video mit dem Flug durch Hyjal. Bin mittlerweile schon oft an der Tafel gewesen, bekomme da aber auch sonst keine Quests mehr. Heute bekam ich an dem "unsichtbaren"-Portal Standort noch eine Quest nach Tiefenheim. Dafür hab ich dann auch ein Portal bekommen. Keine Ahnung was da bei Hyjal nicht stimmt...


----------



## etmundi1 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir fehlte zunächst das Portal nach Hyjal.

Nach dem ich das Portal im/für Schattenhochland freigespielt hatte,
war dann auch das Portal nach Hyjal da.


----------



## ChrisVengeance (12. Dezember 2010)

die Portale kann man nur durch Quests bekommen, die in den entsprechenden Gebieten zu absolvieren sind.


----------



## Grautzebauli (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab in Hyjal so gut wie alle Q gemacht - bin jetzt bei Ragnaros-Kill-Quest. Also wenn ich das Portal jetzt noch nicht freigeschaltet hab, dann wirds wohl nix mehr. 
Keine Ahnung, aber die Portale scheinen verbuggt zu sein. Da helfen auch keine Quests von Tafeln, Quests in entsprechenden Gebieten oder freigeschaltete Portale anderer Gebiete. Hab ich ja alles gemacht, Hyjal ist trotzdem nicht da.


----------



## Hern (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben eine offizielle Antwort vom GM bekommen. Es scheint so zu sein, dass man erst das Portal nach Hyjal bekommt, wenn man die Zugangsquest zum Schattenhochland gemacht hat. Die beiden Portale erscheinen dann gleichzeitig.

Ob das ein Bug oder gewollt ist, ist wohl noch unklar. Den GM will es auf jeden Fall an die Entwickler weitergeben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon mal erwähnt, habe ich die Portale in die 3 Gebiete, wo ich schon war/bin. Hyjal, Vashj'ir und Tiefenheim. Schattenhochland bin ich noch nicht. Uldum hab ich zwar schon den Heldenruf angenommen, mehr aber auch nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nach Tanaris...


----------



## Bismark72 (13. Dezember 2010)

Der GM hat mir am Wochenende wie erwartet noch nicht geantwortet, und bei mir hat kein einziger Char das Portal nach Hyal. Bin mit den beiden Twinks extra zur Tafel und dann eben weiter Richtung Hyal, gebracht hat es nichts. 

Dass das mit dem Schattenhochland zutrifft halte ich für ein Gerücht, alleine schon weil das 84-85er Gebiet ist, und Hyal 80-82. Irgendwie macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## heiksch (13. Dezember 2010)

Mir hat der GM geantwortet, da man da aber net kopieren kann kann ichs nur zusammenfassen:

Der Bug ist bekannt, und wird irgendwann gefixed.... ist also tatsächlich ein Bug...


Nebenbei gesagt habe ich das Problem mit allen meinen Charakteren, was schon ein wenig lästig ist 
Allerdings habe ich das Tor nach Hyjal mit meinem 85er bekommen nachdem ich das Portal für Schattenhochland freigeschaltet hatte.
so ging es ja einigen....

Hruß
heiksch


----------



## Agrimor (13. Dezember 2010)

heiksch schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich das Tor nach Hyjal mit meinem 85er bekommen nachdem ich das Portal für Schattenhochland freigeschaltet hatte.
> so ging es ja einigen....
> 
> Hruß
> heiksch



Jepp,

so wars bei mir auch.


----------



## Izara (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich versteh das Problem mit dem Portal nicht so ganz .. wo liegt denn die Schwierigkeit einfach mal den Flugpunkt (im Hyjal gibts ja sogar mehrere) nach OG bzw. von dort aus zu benutzen? O.o Sind nicht mal 5 min Flug.. So lang lädt ja fast mein Ladebildschirm (ja, der Rechner ist ne alte lahme Sau).


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2010)

Dass er den Flugpunkt hat, hat er ja schon erwähnt. Dass er die Portale haben will, wenn sie alle anderen auch haben ist nur logisch, nicht?
Und irgendwann wird er in Hyjal auch fertig sein und dann hat sich dein "sind ja nur 5 Minuten Flug" auch erledigt.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Dezember 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Problem mit dem Portal nicht so ganz .. wo liegt denn die Schwierigkeit einfach mal den Flugpunkt (im Hyjal gibts ja sogar mehrere) nach OG bzw. von dort aus zu benutzen? O.o Sind nicht mal 5 min Flug.. So lang lädt ja fast mein Ladebildschirm (ja, der Rechner ist ne alte lahme Sau).



Es spielt aber nicht jeder Horde! Von Stormwind ist es schon ein ganzes Stück in den Hyjal zumal man erst den Kontinent wechsel muss etc.




Hern schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eben eine offizielle Antwort vom GM bekommen. Es scheint so zu sein, dass man erst das Portal nach Hyjal bekommt, wenn man die Zugangsquest zum Schattenhochland gemacht hat. Die beiden Portale erscheinen dann gleichzeitig.
> 
> Ob das ein Bug oder gewollt ist, ist wohl noch unklar. Den GM will es auf jeden Fall an die Entwickler weitergeben.



Kann nicht sein! Ich hab das Portal zum Hyjal, das zum Schattenhochland allerdings nicht. Ich raff das mit den Protalen nicht! Im Gilden TS fragt auch ständig einer nach und hat das gleiche Problem, dass irgendein Portal nicht da ist.


----------



## heiksch (14. Dezember 2010)

Dan nscheinen sich die GMs untereinander nicht einig zu sein, weil
meine antwort besagt, dass es definitiv ein Bug ist.

Wo ist denn auch der Sinn dass die Portale von den anderen Gebieten zu Beginn des Questens
dort freigeschaltet werden und und nach Hyjal erst wenn man schon lange nichts mehr dort zu suchen hat.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## TheOtherGuy (14. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gab es das Hyjal Portal auch nicht. Nachdem ich die Quest "Rückkehr ins Hochland" in OG angenommen hatte, und damit das Schattenhochland Portal erschien, war mein Hyjal Portal auch da.


----------



## pek.b (15. Dezember 2010)

TheOtherGuy schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es das Hyjal Portal auch nicht. Nachdem ich die Quest "Rückkehr ins Hochland" in OG angenommen hatte, und damit das Schattenhochland Portal erschien, war mein Hyjal Portal auch da.



ja, so war es bei mir auch. ich hatte nur die portale nach vash`jir, tiefenheim und uldum.
hyjal hab ich alle quests gemacht aber portal war nicht zu sehen.
habe gerade die quest "Rückkehr ins Hochland" angenommen und nun sind beide portale da (hyjal und schattenhochland)


----------



## Bjizzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass kein Portal da war. ich habe dann die Quest nach Vashj'ir angenommen und habe dort alles durchgequestet, als ich nach Orgrimmar zurückkam war das Portal dann da.

Mit Hyal gab es ein Problem. Ich bin beim Tauren in Orgrimmar mit Quest nach Hyal, hatte dort alle Questen einschliesslich Ragnaros Kill erledigt, aber immernoch kein Portal gehabt nach Hyal. 
Dann habe ich die Quest nach Tiefenheim angenommen, bin da hin, hab dort alle ersten Startquesten angenommen, bin zurück nach Orgrimmar und habe dort an der Tafel die Quest nach Uldum angenommen. Danach flog ich erneut zu den Portalen - und siehe da - nun gab es nicht nur das Portal nach Vashj'ir, nein auch eines nach Hyal und obendrein nach Tiefenheim.

Muss man das nun verstehen? Naja versucht es einmal evtl. hilft es ja wem...


----------



## Bismark72 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte einen GM angeschrieben, Antwort: "Problem bekannt, man arbeitet an einer Lösung."

Habe gestern die Quests Richtung Schattenhochland erledigt, um das Portal dahin zu bekommen. Und siehe da, nun habe ich auch eins Richtung Hyal. Kann aber nicht die Endlösung sein.


----------



## heiksch (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja,

vor allem ich hab das Prob mit jedem 80iger .......
ist nen bissl lästig.
Adnere hingegen haben es mit keinem 80iger... :/


----------



## jayg2k1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Für Hordler: Fliegt mal mit dem Windreiter einmal nach Hyal hin- und zurück. Bei mir tauchte das Portal erst dann auf.


----------



## heiksch (17. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem Hotfix gestern habe ich mit meinen beiden 80igern, die die ersten Quests in hyjal bereits
gemacht hatten das Portal nach Hyjal stehen.
Scheinen sie also den Fehler behoben zu haben


----------

